# Office 365 >  >  Link CSV file as data source for pivot table in Excel

## spurs79

I have a huge CSV file that is too large to put into a worksheet and CSV is the format I have it in. 

I want to use a pivot table to mine that data but I have no idea how to link a CSV to a Pivot. I downloaded an ODBC driver (no idea what it is) and cant make head nor tail of what stuff on google tells me. Does anyone have any bright ideas? It would appear that because I have Mac and am on Office 365, I don't have the Power options that would otherwise render this easy?

Cheers, in advance

----------


## dflak

OK, it's the end of day here and I do not have time to write it up now. But I did figure out how to do it. I'll report back tomorrow with how to make the ODBC connection and how to navigate the pivot table wizard to find it. I'll get screen shots and put it in a word document.

----------


## dflak

Here are the steps I used to connect to a Pivot Table to a CSV remote file.

----------


## spurs79

I cant add a text driver in MAC it only gives me the options for the attached?

Thanks for trying. Hopefully the fix is easy...

----------


## dflak

Do a web search for a text driver for a MAC. I just did that and found this. It looks like a good starting point: http://support.openlinksw.com/support/mac-faq.html.

Good luck with your project.

----------


## spurs79

Thanks but that may as well be foreign language  :Frown:

----------

